
Simple way to use TouchID for sudo authentication on OS X Terminal - epaga
https://twitter.com/cabel/status/931292107372838912
======
ssijak
I used this from the day 1 [https://github.com/mattrajca/sudo-
touchid](https://github.com/mattrajca/sudo-touchid) but this is much simpler

------
epaga
Note his reply:

"Important caveat/warning: if you SSH into that machine, you will NOT be able
to sudo, as your fingerprint cannot travel through SSH."

~~~
ssijak
You can still use password

